# I need some critiquing!



## bylaurastrong (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey everyone so I'm new here and I'm also a fairly new photographer, but I would really really appreciate your help! So I have a blog (www.bylaurastrong.wordpress.com) and it isn't big or anything like that and I would greatly appreciate someone checking it out and just letting me know what you think about my pictures, the presentation and everything else!

Thanks so much to anyone who can take time out of there day to look at it and let me know what they think, it truly means a lot to me! 

Cheers, Laura Strong

PS if you have a blog let me know and I would love to look!


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello there!

- Not sure if you already did it, but there's a designated place in the forum for introductions.
- If you want people to look at your work and provide comments or critique, post your photos here and do not link to another page. You won't get many responses that way. Also keep the threads with as few pictures as possible, cause it's hard to provide feedback when there's more than 2-3 photos.
- Do not post the same thread in different sections because moderators will close them.

Anyway, welcome to the forum!


----------



## simion (Jul 25, 2012)

@bylaurastrong, if you so need critiquing, most of the subjects are uninteresting - a.k.a it doesn't give me any feeling or emotion, most are just flowers.
Speaking about the portraits, most of them have overexposed areas (a good example, the hair). Try take pictures away from the sun, or even shadow. Alternatively, you could bring the highlights down in lightroom/photoshop if you still have the RAW file.


----------



## bylaurastrong (Jul 25, 2012)

-No I didnt know there was a place in the forum for introductions so thank you for letting me know! I just opened to account and then posted, I probably should have looked around a bit more first. Thank you for letting me know, I'll make sure to check it out!  
-And another great piece of advise now that I have looked around more, with putting the pictures in the post I mean! It would help quiet a bit so thanks again!

Thanks for welcoming me


----------



## bylaurastrong (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for checking it out and I totally understand what your saying about the flowers and no emotion, I'll make sure to work on that! Also thank you for pointing out the over exposure and the sun point its greatly appreciated and thanks again for looking at my blog


----------



## Fingtam (Jul 25, 2012)

The blog looks alright. You have some cool pictures.  

The pictures of the snake are kind of dull. They might have been better if you had gotten a lower angle and zoomed in a little more. The last one is either cropped too much, or out of focus. 

The pictures of the eagle are really cool!  Those might have also been a bit better if the bird took up more of the picture. All those waves don't really add any interest.


----------

